# Current Listening...



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

oskaar said:


> Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10
> 
> artist
> Yevgeny Kissin & Berliner Philharmoniker & Claudio Abbado


----------

